# Bass ponds around paulding /polk/carrolton/cobb



## anthonyr (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm a newby at bass fishing- in my other thread, a lot of the advise was to start in smaller ponds and work my way up.  Does Anyone know of or recommend any smaller bass ponds that would be good for a beginner? I live in the north west end of paulding county, and am close to Polk, Floyd , carrolton, and Cobb counties.  Any recommendations would be great! Thanks for yor help!


----------



## spotco2 (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm not a big bass man but I'll share what little I know.

There are a couple of private lakes in Rockmart/Yorkville that you have to know someone to get in. I don't know anyone but ask around Lamars Sporting Goods in Rockmart and maybe they can help.

There is a public lake behind Georgia Highlands College in Rome. Google "Paris Lake Rome Ga" and you should be able to find it. It's 30 minutes from Rockmart and has a very nice gravel trail around it so you can bank fish almost the entire lake. I've seen some nice fish of all kinds come out of there over the years. It's free to fish and open during daylight hours. 

Rockey Mountain Project in Rome is known to have some very large fish but I've heard they also have some funky restrictions on what you can keep.

Sweetwater Creek State Park is just over in Douglasville. It's been years since I fished over there but it has always been popular.

Alatoona, Redtop Mountain and Acworth Lake are not very far and have very nice day use areas where you can fish. There are also many places on the river around Alatoona Dam where you can just stop on the side of the road and cast into the river.

Sloppy Floyd is out past Armuchee headed towards Summerville but they have 2 lakes and you can even rent jon boats there. There is another topic about Sloppy Floyd here that you might want to look at.

There is a small lake over off Mustang Dr in Dallas somewhere. I don't know about Bass but I do know they have some fish.

Check them all out on Google Maps or Google Earth and get a feel for how the different areas are laid out. Then go visit them and ride around with your gear and do a little scouting. When you find somewhere that looks perfect, wet a hook. If it does not work out for you then pack up and ride around a little more.


----------



## anthonyr (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks spotco2!! I am gonna go to lamars and ask around! I've been by Georgia highlands, but had no idea there was a pond there! Sloppy floyd sounds fun, sounds like it's about the same distance as the rocky mtn pfa, which my family enjoys. Im going to look for the place off mustang dr and I'll let you know how it turns out.  Thanks again for taking the time to tell me about theses places- it probably would have taken quite a while for me to find out about these places on my own!

Update

I drove down to mustang dr, and it's white oak park, but on google maps, there are a bunch of other lakes around. While checking the area out, there are a lot of 1 acre ponds surrounded by private fences and keep out signs. Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 4, 2011)

Tanner state park in Carrollton. Lower lake. Weightless watermelon seed trickworm. Cast, let fall on slack line, if it hits bottom without a bass takin it, twitch it off the bottom and let sink again. Watch the line. Any unnatural movement is prolly a fish, drop the rod tip, count to three, reel up the slack and sharply set the hook. 

The lake is ate up with 12-14" fish that need culling, with a few grown ups thrown in. There are some monsters. This technique has worked for me for over ten years now and usually produces 20+ fish trips...even from the bank.

It's a perfect place for someone new to bass fishing.


----------



## warronl (Jun 4, 2011)

The place off Mustang drive is White Oaks park. There are 3 lakes there, I've fished the middle lake a good bit , and caught some decent bass. It's getting pretty dirty around the lake there now.


----------



## Randall (Jun 4, 2011)

White Oak Park would be a good spot for a beginner.


----------



## anthonyr (Jun 4, 2011)

@warroni and Randall- thanks- I actually take my 4 year old to white oak all the time, and we've actually tried catching sunfish at the upper lake!  Maybe we will go in a bit to try for some bass! @sweet water- thanks for the advise! I'll get there as soon as I can!


----------



## asj410 (Jun 4, 2011)

anthony, let us know how ya did at White Oak!


----------



## anthonyr (Jun 4, 2011)

Will do!  Didn't get to go tonight, but maybe tomorrow night.


----------



## anthonyr (Jun 19, 2011)

Went to white oak last night after the storm and caught 5 bass!  They were all pretty small, but the last one was about 2 pounds.  I was pretty excited!


----------



## tween_the_banks (Jun 19, 2011)

I'll take you fishing if you don't mind driving to Bartow.


----------



## Joker (Jun 19, 2011)

I live in paulding county (New Hope) and I have a small pond and its full of bass , bream , crappie and catfish. If you want to come and fish it you can and you can use my john boat and trolling motor. Send me a P/M if your interested.


----------



## anthonyr (Jun 19, 2011)

@ tween_the_banks- I may just take you up on that offer!

@joker-pm sent!


----------



## tween_the_banks (Jun 20, 2011)

Just let me know.


----------



## rkreder001 (Jun 20, 2011)

Joker said:


> I live in paulding county (New Hope) and I have a small pond and its full of bass , bream , crappie and catfish. If you want to come and fish it you can and you can use my john boat and trolling motor. Send me a P/M if your interested.




Joker I have a 6 year grandson that I would love to take to your pond and catch some fish. I would leave it cleaner then when I got there and everything would be thrown back. PM me if that is ok with you. Thanks


----------

